# Itchy skin and white powdery stuff.....



## CbGtGrl (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok so lately Klaus seems REALLY itchy. I also noticed that when i scratch his rump area (like his back where his tail meets his body) my fingertips have this white powdery stuff all over them. When i brush him the fur thats on the brush also has that white powdery stuff on it. He doesnt have fleas. He's 4 years old and i have had him for almost a year now and i have been feeding him the same food the whole time ive had him. I feed him Nutrisource dry dog food and usually i mix 1/3 of can of Merrick food in with it (he looooves merrick canned foods, i think he thinks its people food haha). I also noticed him nibbling on the underside of his tail and i finally got a quick look at it and there is a small spot that looks scabby. its hard to get a good look because every time i try he wont really let me. he doesnt nibble at it a real lot though. i noticed the white powdery stuff a while ago but it wasnt as bad as it seems now. a month or so ago i got a bottle of Excel Intense Shield skin & coat supplement from because i thought the powdery stuff was dry skin and ive been giving it to him according to the directions on the bottle every day and i dont really see a big difference. Anyone have any advice for me?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Could be seborrhea. Usually it is a secondary problem to something else. Based on your description maybe flea allergy. If your dog is allergic to fleas only one bite can make them itch really bad. For flea allergy dogs I find comfortis works great and in the meantime I would find a shampoo that specifically treats the seborrhea.


----------



## CbGtGrl (Sep 15, 2010)

My last dog, Brad, had seborrhea and it was flaky rather than powdery. Does seborrhea vary that much where it could be flaky or powdery? We switched brad to better food and gave him omega capsules with it and it cleared right up. I'm wondering if the skin and coat supplement is making his skin itchy because I've been giving him that for the past month and it seems hes been itchier in the past month also. I regularly use frontline plus on him but I suppose maybe he still could have been bitten by a flea. Is there anything else for seborrhea other than shampoo? It's next to impossible to give him a bath unless I fill the kiddie pool and trick him into playing in it, haha, and that's always not totally successful for a bath...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Your dog needs a bath! If you can't do it yourself, call a professional groomer.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

When I rescued/adopted Max, he had the same exact white flaky powdery dandruff-appearing skin when he was rubbed, scratched or brushed. I began giving him 25 mg. of zinc twice daily and no more flakes. He is also getting a salmon-based kibble food and one fish oil capsule and one vitamin E capsule daily.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

What kind of food do you feed your dog? Have you recently switched brands? Seems like the skin is not oily enough and it is causing a "dandruff".


----------



## CbGtGrl (Sep 15, 2010)

I was thinking of bringing him to the groomer for a full cleaning anyways, I just gotta find a good one in my area. I feed him nutrisource adult chicken and rice with a skin and coat supplement. He doesn't smell stinky or anything so that's why I havent given him a bath. The last bath was about 2 months ago...I used an oatmeal shampoo. He really does not like baths. He doesnt like the water being poured over him...otherwise he loves water and playing in his pool...


----------



## CbGtGrl (Sep 15, 2010)

Is the zinc available at the pet stores or do u have to get it from the vet?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

buy it from anywhere, it's a human supplement. Target, Walmart, CVS, Walgreens, GNC


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

CbGtGrl said:


> I was thinking of bringing him to the groomer for a full cleaning anyways, I just gotta find a good one in my area.


Call around and see who doesn't have a bad reaction to words "German Shepherd".  Hopefully you will find a groomer who happens to love them.


----------



## CbGtGrl (Sep 15, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Call around and see who doesn't have a bad reaction to words "German Shepherd".  Hopefully you will find a groomer who happens to love them.


Haha...hopefully they will trust me when I say he's a total sweetheart. Everyone at the vets office just loves him and says he's the nicest German Shepherd they've had come in there.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

CbGtGrl said:


> Haha...hopefully they will trust me when I say he's a total sweetheart.


They won't, because everybody says their dog is a "total sweetheart", even when the dog is actually a little monster. Ask me how I know.  

Just tell them he's a GSD and how much he weighs, and that he's really well-behaved when he goes to the vet. Just don't mention that he doesn't like baths.


----------



## CbGtGrl (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I was able to give him a bath this afternoon outside. I dried him off pretty good and brushed him out...we'll see if it helps. All I had for shampoo was fresh n clean oatmeal and baking soda shampoo...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

be careful with zinc as a supplement -- easy to over dose with toxic amount -- much better idea to give some ground pumpkin seed or buy a jar of pumpkin nut butter -- pepitas , green , raw , no salt . 

if the dog has a fungal problem wash the area with selsun blue or head and shoulders and then look in to the diet .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Frank lucas (7 mo ago)

The white powder is called sebum. It's a common thing with dogs and normally isn't harmful.

If the sebum is excessive you could try out supplementing fish oil or using a special shampoo.

Here is a great article about the white powder you see when you pet your dog.

https://dogaspet.com/healthcare/white-powder-when-i-pet-my-dog/


----------



## Barb Grillett (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the info. We were using a herbal rinse to bath our shepherd but couldn’t get rid of the white powdery stuff, did as suggested and used a good shampoo, (moo goo shampoo and conditioner) and it’s fantastic, no more powder, no more odour, our princess smells and feels like a princess again. Thanks for sharing.


----------

